# Not understanding something....



## MAS39 (Dec 13, 2016)

Why is that flex has job postings in philadelphia (eg. indeed) but after downloading app philadelphia is not an option? I get a notice going through the set up notions I will be notified by email when a Philly position opens...just a bit confused.


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

They hired too many people...


----------

